# LG Nexus 4 vs. Motorola Razr I



## Penny2912 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Liebe Community,

Bald steht ein Vertragswechsel von der Telekom zu 1und1 an. Da 1und1 ja jetzt nicht sooo die prickelnde Auswahl an Smartphones hat und ich eigentlich kein HTC One S, weil dort ja jetzt der alte Snapdragon S3 verbaut wird. Also kam ich auf die Idee mir mal die oben genannten Handys anzuschauen und vom Design her sagen mir beide zu. Jetzt ist die Frage welches das bessere für mich ist.

Ich surfe mit dem Handy viel, geh in Facebook, benutze WhatsApp und spiele auch gerne mit dem Handy. Der Preis ist auch erstmal egal(Das Razr wäre im Vertrag für 69,-€ dabei und dws Nexus 4 würde ich neu kaufen und der Vertrag wäre dann auch 10,-€ billiger).

Und wenn das Nexus 4 dann 8GB oder 16 GB?

Achja, momentan habe ich das HTC Desire gerootet mit LeeDroid.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!

Grüße
Penny2912


----------



## Ahab (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde dem Nexus 4 ganz klar den Vorzug geben. Der Software-Support direkt von Google ist einfach genial, kein Hersteller ist so fix wie Google selbst bei seinen Nexus Devices. Wenn du also nicht explizit Punkte nennen kannst, die dich am Razr reizen und die das Nexus nicht bieten kann: go Nexus.  

Btw: das Forum hier dient ua als Feedback-Forum für das Pad&Phone Magazin von PCGH. Das offizielle Smart-Devices Forum des PCGHX-Boards ist hier:

Tablet-PC, Handy, Smartphone, PDA und Navigation


----------



## HairforceOne (10. Dezember 2012)

Also ich würde dir auch zum Nexus 4 raten.

Das Handy ist im Moment Preis-/Leistungstechnisch einfach nicht zu schlagen.

Das Razri ist nicht schlecht wie ich finde. Aber ich bin noch nicht ganz von Intel im Mobilen bereich (also Handy) überzeugt.

Wenn das Nexus würde ich persönlich schon die 16 Gb Variante nehmen. Es hat keinen SD-Karten Slot.

Wenn man das Preis-Technisch hochrechnet hättest du für (bei der 16 GB Version) nur eine Differenz von ca. 50 €.

Razr i: 24*10 = 240 € + Einmalzahlung 69 € = 309 €
Nexus 4 16 Gb = 349 €

Das "Problem" beim Nexus 4 ist Momentan noch die Lieferzeit. Das wird sich aber bessern.


----------



## Penny2912 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Btw: das Forum hier dient ua als Feedback-Forum für das Pad&Phone Magazin von PCGH. Das offizielle Smart-Devies Forum des PCGHX-Boards ist hier:
> 
> Tablet-PC, Handy, Smartphone, PDA und Navigation



Achso ok...dachte da hier viele Themen über sowas sind bin ich hier richtig!Naja..gut war auf jeden Fall keine Absicht!

Hmm...ok, dass beim Google-Handy die Updates immer direkt da sind find ich schon besser, da das bei HTC und Co., also auch bei Motorola ja so ewig dauert.
Und wie sieht das aus mit Stoßfestigkeit? Hält das Nexus 4 da viel aus? Beim Motorola muss man da nich nachfragen oder?

Grüße
Penny2912


----------



## Jahai (10. Dezember 2012)

Penny2912 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das aus mit Stoßfestigkeit? Hält das Nexus 4 da viel aus? Beim Motorola muss man da nich nachfragen oder?
> 
> Grüße
> Penny2912



Da das Nexus vorne und hinten aus Glas besteht ist das Razr dort weit überlegen


----------



## Penny2912 (10. Dezember 2012)

Dann muss ich da wohl aufpassen...Und wie sieht das aus mit Akku-Laufzeit?

Grüße
Penny2912

Edit: Das einzige was mich am Razr I reizt ist halt das es en HT Atom Prozessor hat, aber Android ist ja nun ma ne ARM(so richtig?) Plattform und keine x86..also denke ich dass es ja wohl keine Sinn macht das Handy auszuprobieren...oder lieg ich da falsch? 

Grüße
Penny2912


----------



## TempestX1 (11. Dezember 2012)

Android = Linux und das läuft auf (fast) allen Architekturen.

Würde allerdings auch eher zum Nexus raten. Das Razr sieht zwar schick aus aber Google bzw. Motorola schließt demnächst ein paar Niederlassungen Motorola Mobility auf dem Rückzug | heise online
und nur wegen dem Prozessor würde ich jetzt nicht darauf setzen.


----------



## Penny2912 (11. Dezember 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Android = Linux und das läuft auf (fast) allen Architekturen.
> 
> Würde allerdings auch eher zum Nexus raten. Das Razr sieht zwar schick aus aber Google bzw. Motorola schließt demnächst ein paar Niederlassungen Motorola Mobility auf dem Rückzug | heise online
> und nur wegen dem Prozessor würde ich jetzt nicht darauf setzen.


 
Achso...hmm ich hatte das nur mal gelesen, dass es deswegen diesen Emulator für viele Apps gibt.

Und was ist nun mit Akku-Laufzeit? Kann da irgendjmd. schon etwas sagen, weil irgendwie spalten sich die Meinungen. Chip sagt schlecht, Connect sagt gut usw.

Grüße
Penny2912


----------



## Lotto (13. Dezember 2012)

Also was man so lesen kann im Netz, soll das Nexus 4 ne schlechte Akkulaufzeit haben und das Razr i ne sehr gute. In jedem Test über das Razr i wird die Akkulaufzeit gelobt, ich denke der Punktsieg in dem Bereich geht klar an das Motorola.


----------



## ViP94 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe seit gestern das nexus 4 und ich finde nicht dass es eine schlechte Laufzeit hat.
Im Vergleich zu den Smartphones die ich bis jetzt hatte hat es über Nacht am wenigsten Akku gezogen.
Und ich hatte ein iPhone 3gs, ein Galaxy gio, ein Galaxy note und ein LG optimus 7


----------



## blackout24 (16. Dezember 2012)

Auf Tests von irgenwelchen Vorabversionen die vor 1-2 Monaten herum geschwirrt sind, was den Akku beim N4 angeht würde ich nicht allzuviel drauf geben.

Würde auch zum Nexus greifen. Mehr Android geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Penny2912 (16. Dezember 2012)

Also sehe ich die klare Empfehlung für das Nexus 4.
Ich denke, dass ich das dann wohl auch kurz nach Weihnachten im Playstore bestellen werde. Dann bedanke ich mich für die Hilfe bei dieser Entscheidung!
Dann wünsch euch allen ein Frohes Fest und falls man sich nicht mehr im Forum trifft auch ein Frohes Neues Jahr!

Grüße
Penny2912


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Dezember 2012)

das einzige problem beim nexus wird wohl die verfügbarkeit sein...

hab seit 2 tagen das nexus 7 und bin mehr als begeistert  definitiv google!


----------



## Bonkic (18. Dezember 2012)

ich poste auch mal noch hier meine bisherigen erfahrungen mit dem razr i. ich stand nämlich vor derselben entscheidung:

hab mich in erste linie aufgrund der größe für razr i entschieden. 
nexus 4 und co. sind mir einfach zu groß.

das gerät ist super verarbeitet, sieht äußerst wertig aus und hebt sich -meiner meinung nach- von den ganzen plastikbombern ab.
app-inkompatibilitäten hab ich bislang keine feststellen können. hab  circa 60 apps installiert. alle laufen absolut einwandfrei. 
performance ist sehr gut, leichte (sehr seltene) ruckler gibts  allerdings schon. ich denke aber mal, dass das mit jelly bean/ project  butter der vergangenheit angehörten wird.
in anspruchsvollen 3d spielen dürften die high end-4-kerner wohl  überlegen sein, denke ich mal. ist aber vermutlich schwer/gar nicht  beurteilbar, welche cpu letztendlich überlegen ist. 

die kamera ist ok, viel mehr aber auch nicht. da fehlt mir allerdings die vergleichsmöglichkeit. 
das display ist wohl geschmackssache. manche bemängeln ausfransende  schriften, wegen der zu niedrigen auflösung in verbindung mit der  pen-tile-matrix.
bei ganz genauem hinsehen mag das stimmen. ich empfinde es aber nicht im geringsten als störend. 

grundsätzlich muss man sich halt bei android mit der update-'problematik' auseinandersetzen. 
aber das dürfte ja bekannt sein.


----------



## Penny2912 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja das mit der Verfügbarkeit hab ich auch schon gesehen...Allerdings sind mir jetzt schon wieder Zweifel in den Sinn gekommen wie z.B. eigentlich Spiele ich mit dem Handy nicht sehr viel nur in der Schule ab und zu und da brauch ich eig kein Quadcore denke ich. Denkt ihr, dass das Motorola Android 5 bekommt oder wird es schon bei 4.2 aufhören? Weil das hat mich bei meinem Desire etwas geärgert.
Ich denke halt wirklich drüber nach ob das Razr I nicht reicht, denn die Kamera ist kein K.O.-Kriterium.

Grüße
Penny2912


----------



## Bonkic (19. Dezember 2012)

Penny2912 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, dass das Motorola Android 5 bekommt oder wird es schon bei 4.2 aufhören?


 
es würd mich nicht wundern, wenn schon bei 4.1 offiziell schluss wäre.
aber ich denke (hoffe), dass die custrom-rom-entwicklung bald richtig losgeht.
allerdings läuft das razr i auch schon jetzt richtig gut, muss man halt auch dazu sagen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. Dezember 2012)

Hehe, ich stehe aktuell auch vor der Wahl eines neuen Smartphones und bin aktuell beim Razr i hängen geblieben. Grund: Ganz klar die Akkulaufzeit. Das Galaxy III muss im Grunde jeden Tag geladen werden sobald es stärker in Benutzung ist. 
Ein Minuspunkt ist die etwas ältere Android Version, die soll aber demnächst (diesen oder nächsten Monat) noch ein Update bekommen. Sollte der Preis noch fallen schlage ich ganz klar zu.


----------



## Penny2912 (20. Dezember 2012)

Wieso nach 4.1 schon? Nur eine Version? Bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Custom-Roms fürs Razr I oder?
Wegen den Updates ist das Nexus halt einfach besser. Hmmm...das ist ein zwispältiges Schwert!
Keine leichte Entscheidung!

Grüße
Penny2912


----------



## Windows0.1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das Razr i und Kann es nur empfehlen


----------



## Myst007 (21. Dezember 2012)

Kauf dir das Razr, wenn du auch noch wert auf guten Empfang legst. Da ist das Razr einfach besser.
Ich frage mich eh, was da in letzter zeit auf dem Markt los ist. Die Dinger können immer mehr, aber Empfangsqualität haben sie immer weniger!


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2012)

Penny2912 schrieb:


> Wieso nach 4.1 schon?



ich hab lediglich geschrieben, dass ich mir das vorstellen könnte.
offiziell hat motorola bislang nix dazu gesagt. 



> Bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Custom-Roms fürs Razr I oder?


doch gibt es.
aber die sind nur geringfügig modifiziert ggü den stock-roms.
das razri scheint aber recht beliebt zu sein, zumal hat es ja bekanntlich (netterweise) einen von haus aus entsperrbaren bootloader.
deshalb stehen die chancen, dass cyanogemnod zumindest inoffiziell portiert wird relativ gut - denke ich zumindest. 
jd hat mal behauptet, dass es wohl so richtig losgehen würde, wenn das offizielle 4.1 draußen ist, da das arbeit ersparen würde. 
ob da was dran ist, weiss ich nicht. 



> Wegen den Updates ist das Nexus halt einfach besser


das steht außer frage. 
allerdings sind die sprünge seit ics ja nun nicht mehr so groß, wie zu den anfangszeiten von android.
aber auch das kann sich natürlich wieder ändern.


----------



## Penny2912 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ja klar.... aber ich denke, dass der Support wenigstens bis 4.2 geht...also das ist meine Spekulation.
Wenn das Razr I so beliebt ist wirds da bestimmt gute Roms geben. Aber andererseits selbst wenn nicht, solang alles läuft ist das ja OK. Dann benötigt man nicht immer das aktuellste OS. Hab ja momentan auch 2.3.3 und komme zurecht, von daher denke ich, dass ich mir doch das Motorola holen werde.

Dann bedanke ich mich!
Frohes Fest!


Grüße
Penny2912


----------



## ct5010 (26. Dezember 2012)

Penny2912 schrieb:


> kein HTC One S, weil dort ja jetzt der alte Snapdragon S3 verbaut wird.


 
Das hat doch zwei Varianten, den S3 C2 und den S4. Kann man das nicht auswählen? Wäre ja wenn du es neu kaufst kaum teurer als ein Nexus 4. http://www.amazon.de/HTC-Smartphone...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1356525716&sr=1-1

Hättest zwar einen schlechteren Bildschirm, aber dafür eine weitaus bessere Kamera, ein schönes Design und rundum gute Multimediafunktionen. Sense ist jetzt auch nicht so schlecht und es bekommt noch Jelly Bean.

Auch das S2 ist wohl noch eine Empfehlung wert, auch wenn es schon etwas älter ist  Sehe hier aber keine wirklich große Nachteile gegenüber dem Razr i. Sonst gäbe es noch das S3 Mini. Samsung Galaxy S3 mini I8190 Smartphone 4 Zoll: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Kühler: (5. Februar 2013)

Merkt man eigentlich einen großen Unterschied, zwischen den beiden Prozessoren, oder kann man sagen, dass beide Handys/Smartphones ungefähr gleich von ihrer Leistung her sind ?


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Februar 2013)

Laut Pad und Phone ist das Nexus 4 ca.  2,5x schneller als das Motorola im CPU Benchmark und Webseite laden mit dem Nexus 4 doppelt so schnell. 

Ein Test des Nexus 4 ist in der aktuellen Pad und Phone. Das Motorola werde in Ausgabe 03/12 getestet


----------

